# Ecuador Trip in search for Selenipedium (May 2017)



## Brandon Tam (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I just wanted to share a video I made of my trip to Ecuador in May 2017. This trip was led by Pepe Portilla of Ecuagenera and spearheaded by Harold Koopowitz.

We had the chance to visit many habitats including Selenipedium aequinoctiale, Selenipedium dodsonii, Phragmipedium lindenii, Phragmipedium besseae, Phragmipedium boissierianum, Phragmipedium hirtzii, Phragmipedium longifolium, and much more of other non-slippers as well!

Also had the chance to visit the Ecuagenera nurseries... IT. WAS. AMAZING.

More photos and video to come as I sort through them all...

[YOUTUBE]MFgMpq1KkOg[/YOUTUBE]






With Selenipedium dodsonii





With Phragmipedium besseae





With Selenipedium aequinoctiale


----------



## naoki (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you for sharing the video and photos! It looks amazing.
Can they grow and propagate Selenipedium spp.?


----------



## Brandon Tam (Sep 15, 2017)

Ecuagenera is somewhat successful in propagating/growing Selenipedium but still a challenge for them compared to how much easier it is for other slipper orchids.

We have 3 Selenipediums in the collection but they are very slow growing and have not bloomed for us yet.



naoki said:


> Thank you for sharing the video and photos! It looks amazing.
> Can they grow and propagate Selenipedium spp.?


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Sep 15, 2017)

That's amazing experience! I can only hope one day be able to visit Ecuador.
Great photos!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2017)

"This plug in is not supported ", Thanks for the photos, looking good.

Finally got to see the video, nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2017)

What an exciting trip and thank you for the photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2017)

You look very victorious in the photos, Brandon, and with good reason. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Sep 18, 2017)

You should go to Ecuador during the World Orchid Conference in November of this year! Two birds, one stone!



Daniel Herrera said:


> That's amazing experience! I can only hope one day be able to visit Ecuador.
> Great photos!


----------



## Brandon Tam (Sep 18, 2017)

Victorious indeed! Among the small population, only one plant was in bloom! We were relieved that our visit coincided with the blooming!



SlipperFan said:


> You look very victorious in the photos, Brandon, and with good reason. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks like you all had a blast! Any mormodes sightings?


----------



## Brandon Tam (Sep 22, 2017)

Only saw one Mormodes sp. but was not in bloom! Don't know the species of it either....



AdamD said:


> Looks like you all had a blast! Any mormodes sightings?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 20, 2017)

Great video, thanks. Must have been a awesome.


----------

